# Introduction!



## Schwarzie (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey guys, just introducing myself...


6'4" 260 - 31 Years Old - Just Getting Serious Again Recently...


Looking forward to participating


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 1, 2015)

Beast. Pics?


----------



## Riles (Nov 1, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Geoff Roberts (Nov 1, 2015)

Welcome brother!


----------



## Schwarzie (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome fellas


----------



## brazey (Nov 4, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## the_predator (Nov 6, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## SUKS2BU (Nov 7, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 7, 2015)

nice to meet u , bro.


----------

